# Meet my new baby!



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is my new tiel that just joined my flock yesterday, a pure albino!
Name suggestion? I was thinking of Spooky because he is white like a ghost and I got the same month as Halloween, plus he acts a little spooky. But I'm open for more suggestions to compare. I was also thinking of Sugar. Thanks!


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

this is what my baby i am getting is. he so beautiful i named my baby Luna but i know she is a she. so this one is a he how about casper


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

like Casper lots!!  That one is in the lead so far!


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

LOL, I was about to say Casper too! 

How about Pegasus?


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

So cute! I like Spooky  Spooky can be for a male or female imo, or is it a boy, then Casper suits him too


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful! I like the names so far.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lovely baby, congrats!!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

DNA sexed as a male. So Casper works great, I like Pegasus too! You guys are making this tough with good names!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's beautiful!! casper and pegasus are great names  i like eclipse and caspian too!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Lucky you! Congrats!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Caspian is beautiful too! This is really getting hard..........
Casper, Caspian, Spooky????


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Which breeder did you end up going with, btw? And I love Caspian.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I went with the small hobby breeder.


----------



## Anna-marie (Jul 30, 2013)

Hellena said:


> Caspian is beautiful too! This is really getting hard..........
> Casper, Caspian, Spooky????


handsome fella congrats, I love Casper and Caspian


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

He's so gorgeous, you definately have a tough job picking which name 
I used to have a white rabbit named Casper.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, he is absolutely beautiful! Haha, Spooky, that's a cute name. I think Casper would be really nice though for a handsome fella like him.


----------



## BirdyBuddy (Oct 4, 2013)

Come to think of it, you should name him Edward from 'Twilight'


----------



## naniandcourtney (Sep 9, 2013)

what about donut, it's sugary like Halloween!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I was thinking...

yuki, Japanese for "snow"

Kaipo, Hawaiian for "sweetheart"


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Spooky is a great name! what a gorgeous bird


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

I really have no idea what to name him, I've never been this stuck!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

hehe i think Casper or Caspian are great for a white bird 
or what about Hector (it makes me think of white owls lol)?


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Settled on a name today. Since he is white, soft, and gentle I wanted a name that met all 3 of those things. But something unique. I thought of Casper, Marshmallow, Willow, etc. But they weren't different enough. So I went with something that instantly popped into my head this afternoon and I loved it.
I named him Mochi, pronounced Mo-chi. It's the Japanese word/name for a Japanese marshmallow. 
By the way, Japanese marshmallows taste great!


----------



## scootergirl762 (Aug 27, 2013)

Perfect name! I love it!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I love the new name! He is adorable


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a perfect name. Congrats!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks guys! I am thrilled with the name I came up with!!It's funny too. I was in Pink Berry (yogurt place) to get dessert today. Saw the Japanese marshmallows and the name Mochi above it. It hit me right there, I just loved it. So I knew it was the right name.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

That's a great name! He is absolutely gorgeous so any name would've been great for him 

I think he may be a cinnamon whiteface lutino! I see a very light brown wash, especially over his tail feathers (I have a female with this mutation). But I may be wrong! Either way, he's stunning.


----------



## leilyb1993 (Nov 29, 2011)

Love the name!!  He is stunning and very cute!
Glad you never went with Caspian, that's the name of a horrid pizza place by me. I now associate it with bad things lol.
xxx


----------

